# Booked by maiden instead of married



## jollyc (14 Apr 2009)

Help!! Heading to Spain nxt wk and my friend booked me in on outward bound flight by maiden name, even though im 30 yrs married. She booked me by married name on return flight. Dont wanna just chance it as I have to enter advance passenger info. Its Ryanair. What dya reckon? X


----------



## elizabeth (14 Apr 2009)

Think they will charge you a name change to name on passport.  Might be better trying to sort it now before you get to the airport.


----------



## knealecat (15 Apr 2009)

the name on the ticket will have to mach the name on the passport


----------



## Deiseblue (15 Apr 2009)

You should contact Ryanair to change the name on the ticket to comply with your name on the passport , unfortunately I think there is a charge for the name change.


----------



## jollyc (15 Apr 2009)

Thanks for all your replies...will contact Ryanair and let u know how I get on. X


----------



## Patou (16 Apr 2009)

Hi Jollyc,
I am travelling to Spain in June and have done exactly the same. After numerous attempts I eventually got through to Ryanair customer service who told me if we have the marriage cert with us it would be ok, but I am still worried so please advise how you get on.


----------



## eddyteddy (18 Apr 2009)

Hi Jollyc,
This happened at Xmas just gone when I booked an outward flight to the UK for my sister in her maiden name.We were flying home from a different airport & I realised my mistake when I went to book the return flight.(Booked the return in her married name.)I phoned the Ryanair customer desk & like Patou ,they told me if she had her marriage cert with her it would be ok.
So on the day,at check in,they did pick up on the difference in surname between passport & the name in which I booked the flight ,without any prompt from us. 
My sister produced her marriage cert & all went off with out a glitch.No Hassle.
Hope the your experience is the same.


----------



## blueshoes (20 Apr 2009)

I know a friend of mine was booking flights with aerlingus and got the surname wrong on one of the passengers, and didnt realise till the airport and was charged €70 for it to be changed.


----------



## traceyoh (21 Apr 2009)

As a travel agent, I deal with this a lot. Most airlines (including Ryanair and Aer Lingus) will allow you to travel under your maiden name, once you have your marriage/birth cert with you to prove your maiden name. I would advise you to call Ryanair beforehand though, and get the name of the person who you are speaking to, as this way you will have more clout when checking in.


----------

